# Newbie wanna know how to keep texas cichlid fry



## darrenwj (Apr 12, 2013)

My texas cichlid parents are protecting baby fry. 
here the links to watch them .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=692d4tbY ... e=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEKGwIeG ... e=youtu.be

Do i need to separate or remove the fry out of the tank ? 
What should i feed the fry ?


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi mate, with americans in general you don't have to separate the fries. Some do take a few tries to get it right, but they mostly eventually. If you want, you can take most out and leave just a few behind.

In terms if food, you can crush up fish food and feed into the tank.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

As Azedenkae has pointed out it's good to let the parents protect the fry and you can leave the fry with the parents. Letting the pair defend some fry helps with their bond. I usually collect a few fry from the 1st batch and let the pair defend the rest of the fry until they are either a month old or the pair needs separated. Then I collect the remaining fry. If my growout tanks are full I just let the parents raise their fry until I have room and do the same. After watching the videos though it does seem you have a full house in the tank. Not to mention the number of fry you have doesn't match the size of the fish. In other words you have lost a bunch of fry due to the others eating them. If you want to keep/raise up the fry I would suggest removing the fry ASAP. I feed my fry crushed up flakes as azedenkae also suggested or dencapsulated brine shrimp, there are also fry foods at pet stores. Good luck!


----------

